# Hello and Help!



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am new to the site! I discovered it while searching for ideas to decorate this halloween. I am looking for ideas on how to build scarecrow/mannequins out of PVC pipe. I have several old costumes that I want to use. Any ideas, suggestions, or techniques?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

You can easily built a body frame out of PVC pipe, pool noodles, and chicken wire. An easy way to start is measure your own body and limbs, then cut lengths of PVC to match. Get theh appropriate PVC joints for intersections of neck, shoulders, elbows, hips, knees, etc. I use screws to keep the llimbs together which makes it easy for disssasembly and changing the pose. If you glue the joints, they will be fixed like that which makes it hard to put clothes on them.

Pool noodles, cut to just shorter length of a pipe section, helps to add girth underneath the clothes. Chicken wire can be formed into a torso, then attached to the PVC "spine".

If you want to bend part of the PVC, use a heat gun or warm it over your stove until it bends. Be sure to use plenty of ventilation!

Here's an example of what I used:









The zombie I built needed a sturdy base, so I fashioned the legs from 2x4's, and anchored it to the ground with rebar.










Once you have the body built, you can cover it with any sort of material, clothes, and head. Show pictures when done!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

most of these would work: http://hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Dummies


----------



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks alot! I am just learning to how to do this sort of stuff! I am not a pro by any means! I will post pics when I complete them!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Bamaryan! Just like the above posts say, most of us use the same items for making "static dummies". Once you do it, you'll see how easy and fun it is. Just be careful when using the chicken wire because it's very sharp. Gloves come in handy! Enjoy and post pictures!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum & good luck building your scarecrow/mannequins!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello and welcomer Bamaryan. As you've already also started threads on these questions in other sections, please everyone lets keep the prop discussions there.>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23594


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

